# montgomery ward 1971  auto mini bicycle



## teresa

I have a bike I know know nothing about does anyone know anything about this bike 1971 montgomery wards auto mini bicycle


----------



## thebikeguy

The Auto Mini was built in Austria(by Puch,I believe)for various dep't stores.Some of them came equipped w/SturmeyArcher 3speed wheel.They're a pretty well made bike IMHO.Here's a pic of my Executive Auto Mini(sold through Simpson Sears)........


----------

